# Grenville archery spring 3d results



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Paul
I have the Scores and ask if you can post them for me please. Thankyou again for all you do
Angel

Tradional: BHO:
Eric King = 298 * 1st Terry Butler = 404 * 2nd
Brian McAuley = 155 J.P Dumaresq = 394
Ted Ladelpha = 274 * 2nd Dean Snider = 401 * 3rd
Justin Pitcher = 157 Grant Wallce = 407 *1st
David Mack = 112 Carl Hare = 350
Jermey Mack = 194 * 3rd
Evelyn Fritz = 122 * 1st ladies


Range Finder: Hunter : 

Paul Shipclark = 430 * 2nd/ 3rd Ken Barkley = 398
Pete Sunday = 418 Tom Sutton = 274
Danny Dodge = 430 * 2nd/3rd Brian O'Neil = 402 * 3rd
Chris Perkins = 456 * 1st Bruce Larmour = 261
Kate Roth = 326 Jermery Chalk = 409 * 1st
Tyler Phillips = 404 * 2nd
Scott Mackie = 349
Todd Halpenny = 363

BHR: Cross Bow :

Pierre Atchinson = 321 Kerry MacDonnell = 379 * 2nd 
Stuart Edwards = 416 * 1st John Gibson = 304 * 3rd
Ryan Wallace = 380 Bill Ellis = 392 * 1st
Drew Perkins = 393 * 3rd Matt Kinghorn = 215
Pete Minnema= 374 Angel Holmes = 272
Cody Paradis = 328
Paul St.Dennis = 400 * 2nd

Masters :

Roger Dainard = 379 Bill Mackey = 344
Kevin Clapp = 370 Andy Shepherd = 371
Bob Sizer = 374 Dean Elder = 372
Ralph Kennedy = 222 Mike Wilson = 391 * 3rd
Charles Kelly = 404 * 1st Ron Bellefeuille = 376
Larry Smith = 399 * 2nd Peter Boucher = 356
Mike Nash = 328 Emile St.Denis = 360

Ladies Hunter : Junior :

Marcie Jackson = 193 * 2nd Brian Wallace = 293 * 2nd 
Kate Semple = 340 * 1st Sebastien Atchinson = 305 *1st


Pee Wee : Cadet:

Jason Lamour = 260 *1st Mackenzie Gifford = 334 * 2nd 
Austin Malanka = 176 *2nd Hunter Shipclark = 341 * 1st
Warren Halpenny = 126 *3rd


Cub:

Cole MacInnis = 380 * 1st Brayden Butler = 364 * 2nd
Dante Atchinson = 249 Bradly Larmour = 266
Alex McAuley = 271 Caleb Wallace = 272 * 3rd
Brennan Barkley = 215 Nathan Hare = 155
Oliver Burnham = 236 Daegon McMillian = 91

Thankyou to all and hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as I enjoyed seeing everyone come out and have some Fun and Laughs.
Angel


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*results*

Sorry guys the results did not copy as they were sent. Where there were two columns it copied them together ex Rangefinder and Hunter class. I am not very good at the computer thing so hope you can figure it out. Where you see two classes listed the second names are for the class listed second.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks Paul ! looks like i did alright lol. 
so how did it go out west for you guys ?


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

That's funny. I didn't even hand in my scorecard and I got 1 place.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

crazy4bucks said:


> That's funny. I didn't even hand in my scorecard and I got 1 place.


I didnt transfer the info from the score cards but if there is a mistake I will look into it. Give me your your real name and which category were you in and i will have it corrected. Thanks for the insight. Paul


----------

